
 new ArrayBuffer(3*1024*1024*1024) crashes the page in Google Chrome - wslh
https://twitter.com/nektra/status/669155335739940869
======
pipedreams2
This actually breaks at 2gb - 4kb = 2147479552b

I suspect it is probably overflowing int max somewhere along the line, some
googling shows this is also a buffer size for system calls such as read.

------
strictnein
Actually, only the inspector says

> "inspected target disconnected"

The page provides a somewhat more informative message:

> "... Closing the apps and tabs that you don't need may help by making more
> memory available"

~~~
wslh
The loaded page is destroyed, this is not the expected behavior.

~~~
strictnein
Agreed. Just adding some info to what was stated in the Tweet, since I'm sure
not everyone likes to just run whatever bit of random code that's posted on
Twitter :)

